# russian humour?



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

hello everybody,

I was reading the poljot manual somewhere online,

and I noticed their defenition of waterresistant:

>>>>>

The watch without any marking on the back cover (common design) should be protected from water drops;

â€œWater resistantâ€ â€" you can wash yourself, when there is no splashing of water under pressure;

â€œWater resistant 3 ATMâ€ â€" you can wear the watch in rain and wash yourself under a faucet, when water is splashed up under small pressure;

â€œWater resistant 5 ATMâ€ â€" you can water your garden and wash your car with water coming out of a hose;

â€œWater resistant (10 ATM)â€ â€" you can swim and dive (but not from a tower ) and to swim under water without a scuba.

<<<<<<

I especially like the last one... you can dive, but not from a tower.....

So basicly it means they are not so waterresistance.....?

anyway, beautiful watches!!!

I've got my eye on the shturmansky.

greetings,

Gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi gregor,

The've got it about right. Anything less than 3atm has no water resistance. 3atm is "splash proof".

I wouldn't swim in anything less than 10atm and only snorkel dive with a 20atm.

Although the language is a little agricultural, the statements are quite true.

At least Poljot have been honest about the water resistance of their watches, bless 'em.









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Thanks!

<<<<

"I wouldn't swim in anything less than 10atm and only snorkel dive with a 20atm."

<<<<<

you mean with poljots or any watch?

greetings from holland

Gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Agree Stan,

Any watch no matter what should be at least 100m rated before going anywhere near water. And only then if you know it's seals are OK.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi gregor,

This applies to any watch, whatever the make. 10 atm or 100 metres is a minimum for swimming.

And, as PG rightly says, only if the seals are Ok. That would mean that the watch should be new ( manufaturers recommend that seals are checked every year if the watch is used for underwater use).

If the back of a watch is removed the seals should be checked and replaced if needed and the watch pressure tested. A serious swimmer may feel it best to have their watch checked anualy.

Me, I avoid getting my watches wet if they are not rated to at least 10 atm, and I try never to bathe or shower in any watch.

Vintage watches are diferent, I take them off when going near water even washing dishes. I don't wear an old watch if I might sweat a lot, ie, in summer. I can't rely on an older watch having any resitance to moisture (or dust).

Moisture, dust and sunlight can destroy any watch.









Take care of that lovely Poljot.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Stan and Pg

Thanks for the reply,

I disagree however...

If I was a watchmaker,

and I would say the watch I produce is waterproof to 3atm...

Then I for sure want it be waterproof to 3 atm...

so...

when a serious brands says waterproof to 3 atm...I think the the buyer/wearer of that watch must be able to rely on that...

Or not?

I always went swimming with my watch, it was suposed te be waterproof to 3atm,

and never had any problems....not even when a streetwatchmaker in Laos replaced my battery....

unfortunately...since the last summer....due to a loose strap....its now testing its waterresistance at the bottom of the sea...forever....









(it was a camel)

But the checking every year is for sure a good idea!!!

take care,

Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way,

that camel was 15years old...

and that loose strap was ver very very very stupid....









gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Gregor if you feel you can trust a watch makers claim then OK

I've seen many examples of watches that were rated to 200m and leaked whilst swimming.

I had a brand new timex as a child that was 3o meters rated. I wore it in the bath and it leaked!

I never take risks now. If I'm anywhere near water the watch comes off.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Watches are tested in laboratory conditions. So a watch tested to 3 ATM will resist water to that pressure in Lab Conditions but maybe not in water when the watch is been moved about etc.

I agree that when a watch says 30 Meters water resistant then it should mean that but unfortuanetly it does not. It just means that the case can withstand a pressure equal to 30 meters of water in lab conditions not in real life.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

well...

I guess it'ts the same as with cars....

mine sais on the speed dial it can go 220 km/hr....

I am pretty sure it can only go that fast, wind from behind and steep downhill....


----------

